# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  how the hell do you peel hard boiled eggs?

## keth'naab

I know there is a way to cook hard boiled eggs so they peel easily without the shell crumbling into tiny pieces.

please someone let me know.

----------


## steve0

your prolly not letting them boil long enough

----------


## snowman

as soon as you are done boiling the eggs, put them under cold water and peel them under the water, u wil have no problems... i think you are letting them cool down, before you peel them... am i right?

----------


## keth'naab

hurm...so how long you bros letting them boil before you pull them off and stick them under the cold water?

----------


## Chemical King

OK i used to be a chef and used to shell hundreds a day and this is the way to do it.

Place the egg on your bench in front of you so it sits long ways in front of you. Place you hane flat on top of it so that you hear it crack. Then roll.

If done correctly you will find that the shell comes away in two parts/

----------


## oldman

You have to let them boil longer enough but you also have to peel them ASAP after you pull them out of the water and don't crack the whole egg just break a small part of the shell and peel it off.


I actually no longer boil my eggs I put a dozen on the in a veggie steamer and steam for 20 minutes and the eggs come out of the shells really easy and they are better than hard boiled.. Same concept but the whites are less rubbery and the yolks are not hard they are more fluffy.. You have to do for the full 20minutes or they will be under cooked.


Oldman

----------


## StoneGRMI

> as soon as you are done boiling the eggs, put them under cold water and peel them under the water, u wil have no problems... i think you are letting them cool down, before you peel them... am i right?



I do that but then I use a spoon to peal, usually in 2 or 3 peices.

----------


## 24labor

> OK i used to be a chef and used to shell hundreds a day and this is the way to do it.
> 
> Place the egg on your bench in front of you so it sits long ways in front of you. Place you hane flat on top of it so that you hear it crack. Then roll.
> 
> If done correctly you will find that the shell comes away in two parts/


yea same here I cooked for a while thats how we did it but now I just crack and peel I never have any problems

----------


## chest6

I can never get those fvckers...i just started scrambling eggwhites

----------


## kloter1

are you kidding me? after there done boiling let them sit for 15minutes to cool. i peel them under running water and it takes a couple sec's

----------


## snowman

try this...http://www.compfused.com/directlink/1080/

----------


## Superballer

thats some funny shit right there......^^^^^

----------


## chest6

scrambling egg whites..soo much easier..but then I gotta wash my pan everyday..dammit

----------


## Anaholic

> OK i used to be a chef and used to shell hundreds a day and this is the way to do it.
> 
> Place the egg on your bench in front of you so it sits long ways in front of you. Place you hane flat on top of it so that you hear it crack. Then roll.
> 
> If done correctly you will find that the shell comes away in two parts/



really? I'll have to try that, I usually crack it under cold water.

----------


## ndfan

my wife was watching Martha Stewart a few weeks ago & Martha said to cut the egg in half longways with a butter knife & then scoop the egg out of the shell with a spoon. Haven't tried it yet, so don't know how well it works. Usually just roll under a hand to crack the shell & it comes off pretty easy

----------


## MinkyGirl

Go to Target and get that egg peeler thingy that looks like the pump for an exercise/ab ball. You drop an egg in, depress, and the peeled egg pops out the bottom.

----------


## KrooC

pour egg intoa bowl and microwave for instant egg mcmuffin... i gave up on hard boiled

----------


## WV1981

After boiling I place them in a bowl of cold water, crack them gently and remove the shell with a spoon. This works great!

----------


## gsxr1K81

after boiling them drop them in some vinegar for a min. Someone told me to try that!

----------


## rubix6

I just crack it and peel it over running water. works great for me

----------


## nyjetsfan86

crack it a little and roll it with your palm its very easy

----------


## Serotonin

I'd have to say to perfect it you need to really understand your stove...  :LOL: 

I have a gas stove and I use pot big enough to fit the amount of eggs I want to cook, have the water level slightly over the the tops of the eggs so they're completely submerged. Since gas stoves heat up stuff very fast I keep the burner on the highest level and once I kick it on I set a timer for 18 minutes. 

As soon as the timer goes off you need to remove the heat and run the eggs under cold tap water. This will keep the iron and other minerals in the yolk from settling around the edges (causing the green looking yolk) and makes the yolk taste better in my experience. (if you eat the yolk.. I eat a few) I then fill the pot with the cold water and allow the eggs to sit for about 10 minutes to cool off. Then peel them under lukewarm tap water and half of the shell easily peels off for me and I blaze through a dozen eggs in just a minute or two.

----------


## juju

I put boiled eggs under cold running water, then crack the shells after it cools. The shells come right off.

Just don't put boiled unshelled eggs back into the refrigerator because the shell will stick on to the egg like hell.

----------


## jbarkley

Popeals pocket egg pealer....

----------


## Primalinstinct

> I put boiled eggs under cold running water, then crack the shells after it cools. The shells come right off.
> 
> Just don't put boiled unshelled eggs back into the refrigerator because the shell will stick on to the egg like hell.


After you run cold water over the egg ('shocked' it and caused contraction) allow it to come down to room temperature _before_  placing them in the refrigerator -- unpeeled if you wish. This should work for your 'stick' situation.

BTW thanks to the chef for the pro-peeling advice. I will put it to good practice in the future.

----------


## hex

add salt to the water it causes the membrane to pull away and peels easier and no salt is added to your eggs either...

----------


## lmmalone

> add salt to the water it causes the membrane to pull away and peels easier and no salt is added to your eggs either...


I'm gonna have to give this a shot

----------


## zaggahamma

lol bumpsies an oldie

but funny thing i just bought the eggies..where you crack the egg and put in enclosed egg shaped plastic shell and THEN boil

they are boiling right now

----------


## Times Roman

damn Hex! why you bumping old threads?

----------


## Times Roman

put # of eggs in to maybe half way rill the pot. water must cover top egg plus probably another half inch. Use cold tap water
Bring water to a full and complete boil
cover pot, and turn off heat. do not remove from burner (it still has some heat)
let stand 3 minutes, then immediately begin cooling off egg by running cold water
prefer to peel right away.

for even better eggs, you must prepare them. 

How do I do that I hear you say?

easy. all you need it 1 thumbtack. poke a hole all the way through the shell on each end. this will allow hot air to escape and completely fill the shell, making perfect hard boiled eggs!

Go ahead. Try it. See if it doesn't make the perfect hard boiled eggs!

----------


## zaggahamma

eggies

endorsed

yum

bacon done the old fashioned way

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> eggies
> 
> endorsed
> 
> yum
> 
> bacon done the old fashioned way


Im glad this thread was bumped..i think about getting these every time I see the infomercial.
Now I will.

----------


## Sailor Moon

try this https://www.geteggiestv.com/

----------


## zaggahamma

> try this https://www.geteggiestv.com/


yup those are them

----------


## GirlyGymRat

[QUOTE=Times Roman;5855293]put # of eggs in to maybe half way rill the pot. water must cover top egg plus probably another half inch. Use cold tap water
Bring water to a full and complete boil
cover pot, and turn off heat. do not remove from burner (it still has some heat)
let stand 3 minutes, then immediately begin cooling off egg by running cold water
prefer to peel right away.

for even better eggs, you must prepare them. 

How do I do that I hear you say?

easy. all you need it 1 thumbtack. poke a hole all the way through the shell on each end. this will allow hot air to escape and completely fill the shell, making perfect hard boiled eggs!

*Go ahead. Try it. See if it doesn't make the perfect hard boiled eggs![/*QUOTE]

I did and it works!!!! Wow...this is worth a bumped old thread. They practically slip ou!!! Thanks TR!!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

> put # of eggs in to maybe half way rill the pot. water must cover top egg plus probably another half inch. Use cold tap water
> Bring water to a full and complete boil
> cover pot, and turn off heat. do not remove from burner (it still has some heat)
> let stand 3 minutes, then immediately begin cooling off egg by running cold water
> prefer to peel right away.
> 
> for even better eggs, you must prepare them. 
> 
> How do I do that I hear you say?
> ...



Okay this is probably gonna sound stupid, but do you poke the holes before or after you're done boiling them??

----------


## GirlyGymRat

poke before...and it isn't stupid cuz I was thinking it would leak into the boiling water. I used a large safety pin...do both ends. It really really works! I made them tonight!!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

Thanks GGR!! Yeah that was my dilemma too!

----------


## toojax

Best tip ever witht the egg poke. Mine were looking like they were hit with a shotgun before I tried this.

----------


## toojax

And you don't have to clean a pan every day!

----------


## hearnrumors

Went through 30-50 per day for a while... not many other options for protein in jail...

Roll the egg around on a counter, firmly. Just enough to shatter the shell. It will all then peel off in one easy piece.

----------


## al_capone

I've tried several things, the best two i've learned from a chef are...

1} Sticking them in ice immediately after boiling them. The quick cooling process allows the inside of the egg to shrink slightly making it slightly less adhered. (just a step up from cold water)

2} Adding some sodium carbonate (washing soda) to the water. It increases the acidity of the eggs which helps break down the protein barrier in-between the egg and shell. 


I've heard adding vinegar works too but I really don't notice too much of a difference.

----------


## JayBee

I use the freshest eggs possible and salt the water, after done boiling I shock them in cold water and peel right away, crack on a flat surface, roll and peel. works every time for me perfectly.

----------


## >Good Luck<

Shut the fvck up and eat the damn egg!

----------


## kaotiktravis

> Okay this is probably gonna sound stupid, but do you poke the holes before or after you're done boiling them??


Thanks for asking LOL I was thinking the same thing but.... haha

----------

